# Hey



## timshea54 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,
Tim here from Ireland, Guitar Player. Hope life is good and Happy New Year.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

hi Tim ,and to David also, Bruce here in Auckland NZ .I sing in a church choir in Auckland , yes, life is good for me .I was widowed at 50 but years later, I have met a widow in a choir and we clicked.We like to garden , cook, read , and love to caravan .We have twice been campervanning in England , 2006 and 2009 ,Musically I am still in the newbie stage really .I like sacred music Purcell, Tallis , Palestrina ,Allegri Gabrieli etc , but also have grown to like Mahler and Bruckner Symphonies , even Stravinsky Rite of Spring but there is still lots I havent heard


----------



## kennyshafard (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey there, a very happy New Year to you too.


----------

